# [risolto] emerge e colori

## djinnZ

ma esiste un modo per convincere emerge a dare l'output a colori personalizzati su una pipe?

sarò cretino ma non riesco a trovare niente.

----------

## richard77

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-531962-highlight-emerge+color+colour.html e anche man emerge:

```
 --color < y | n >

              Enable or disable  color  output.   This  option  will  override

              NOCOLOR  (see  make.conf(5)) and may also be used to force color

              output when stdout is not a tty (by default, color  is  disabled

              unless stdout is a tty).

```

----------

## djinnZ

grazie.

Personalizzare i colori nessun suggerimento a parte andare a spulciare il codice?

----------

## gutter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> grazie.
> 
> Personalizzare i colori nessun suggerimento a parte andare a spulciare il codice?

 

Non mi ricordo dove ma avevo visto qualcosa   :Confused:  se lo trovo ti faccio sapere.

----------

## Scen

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non mi ricordo dove ma avevo visto qualcosa   se lo trovo ti faccio sapere.

 

Avevo anche io la sensazione di averlo letto da qualche parte... e difatti... googlando...

http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20060918-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

Il TIP è servito (penso sia quello che chiedeva djinnZ)   :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Avevo anche io la sensazione di averlo letto da qualche parte... e difatti... 

 

Si ma se incominciamo a documentare le cose nelle newsletter e nei thread non vale! Manco fosse CUPS...  :Twisted Evil: 

Non è esattamente quello che mi serviva (uso il terminale nero ed il mio problema è solo che vorrei farmi un report particolare non cambiarli in via definitiva) ma almeno è un inizio.

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il TIP è servito (penso sia quello che chiedeva djinnZ)  

 

Esatto mi riferivo proprio a questo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

@djinnZ: Se pensi di aver risolto metti il tag [Risolto]

----------

## djinnZ

 :Embarassed:  me ne ero scordato...

----------

